# OPV in Kate



## Metter (Jul 31, 2020)

I have a Lelit Kate,

With a blind filter I get 12 bar on the gauge. The shop I bought from and the distributor won't adjust it to 9 bar.

Has anyone else had a problem and adjusted it themselves? If so can you give advice please?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I have adjusted by myself Victoria and Elizabeth. You have to fully remove the panels. Apply some heat carefully on the OPV, and move it anticlockwise several turns. Much better extractions afterwards. Greetings!


----------



## Metter (Jul 31, 2020)

Thanks L&R, which panels do you mean? I have taken the top off but the OPV seems to be at the bottom.


----------



## Metter (Jul 31, 2020)

Thanks L&R, Lovely extraction in your video.

Sorry hit send too early on the last post

which panels do you mean? I have taken the top off but the OPV seems to be at the bottom. Do I just also take the rear panel off?

With setting the OPV, I don't have a porterfilter gauge, is the reading on the inbuilt the same or should it be a bar higher?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

You have to remove rear plate and one more that is the shield between water tank and the boiler. I am attaching a picture from Victoria. OPV is after the pump and the purge valve. Use built-in gauge w a blind basket, result is similar.

They all use MC097 valve


----------



## Metter (Jul 31, 2020)

Thanks L&R,

That is incredibly helpful.


----------

